# Corrupted Files and Pix



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

 I was wondering is there any way to fix a corrupted file? There are some files that I have restored and when I try to open them they all come up with a bunch of jumbled letters mainly Y’s (see attached). If so what do I need to fix it and if it comes down to purchasing anything I am on a tight budget. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx in advance. 

Obviously,
NotSoHighTech :normal:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can't correct corrupted files.

How did you back them up [what did you use and what media did they go to]?
How did you do the restore?


----------



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

I CANT...DAMN!!!

After restoration I put them all on my external hard drive that I back everything up on.
I restored my files from GetDataBack NTFS, ran through the procedures, and saved them like it said.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The file listed in the pic is just a number. Surely your files have names not numbers when you backed them up?

Let's backup here.

You used getdataback which means you deleted the files from your hard drive and then also cleared recycle bin.

What made you think this numbered file with no extension was one of the files you wanted to get back? Or did you just recover everything the program saw as deleted?


----------



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

No what really happened...
here just look at my last post from a bit ago, it pertained to this WHOLE issue...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...o-throw-the-computer-out-the-wind-516618.html

Thanx :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I changed my mind and hit cancel erasing all of the documents folder"

You moved files. You did not erase them. Cancelling a move does not delete files. These files are still on your hard drive.

This brings up two quesitons;
1. you were moving them to a folder. Folder name? and does it still exist?
2. where did these "corrupted files" you are working with come from?


----------



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes i hit cancel and it deleted my most of my pictures and all of my documents.

If it did not delete them then how come I can not access them? 

To answer your questions:
I tried moving them to a folder that no longer exists and I cant even remember the name I had for it.

The corrupted files are coming from GetDataBack NTFS, and once it is done running through my system I am checking the lost files folder like my coworker, that told me about to about it, told me to do.

Am I at a loss here? Is there no use to even try anymore? It's just frustrating, I have been trying to fix this problem since it happened, and also since it happened I had to reboot my whole system so now all of it that was on my hard drive is probably officially gone too, therefore, a co-worker of mine told me about the GetDataBack NTFS.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ending a move operation does not result in deleted files.

One of two things happens;
1. cancel stops the operation and nothing changes
2. cancel stops the move but some files are still on the source location and some are on the distination location

"If it did not delete them then how come I can not access them? "
because you don't know where they are.

"I had to reboot my whole system so now all of it that was on my hard drive is probably officially gone too"

This does not work as you imagine. When a file is deleted it goes to recycle bin. That is the first place to check.
When the file is deleted but not sent to recycle bin or was deleted from recycle bin, the file name in master file table loses its first letter and it is replaced by a ~

You can not see this except with a file recovery software/disk edit/hex editor. The ~ tells the file system the file space is available to be used. Longer you use the system the less chance of file recovery.

From what you posted previously concerning your getdataback experience it would appear you tried to just recovery anything and everything. If you did not see any file names your recognized from your My Documents or picture files, the files were either not deleted or were completely overwritten by the time you ran getdataback.

What was the name of the folder you created to copy these files to?
Does that folder still exist?
Have you searched the entire hard drive or any of the known file names you are missing?


----------



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

The name of the folder was I believe 'Going Thru' since I was, ironically enough, going through all my files and getting rid of all the crap I didnt need and that way I could keep track of what I had gone through and what I didnt then I was going to back it all up.
The folder no longer exists. I think I erased it.
I did look up the items in the past and it gave me this...

(See Attachment)

that was around 2-3 weeks after the whole thing happened. Then by maybe Novemberish I couldnt look them up at all and that's where, once again, the whole get data back thing came in. Just 4 months later. And now I still cant look them up. On the get databack program I didnt see any names that were familiar just straight docs and jpegs so I just assumed those were them. Almost everything I have come in contact with for that getdataback, is numbered names and stuff that i dont know.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

have you ever run chkdsk /f on your drive? Perhaps you have a drive /file system issue.


----------



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes I belive I have?
Is it this, the one that I replied to is on 9/27/10 01:33am with the attachment TEXTFILE?

If not then I dont think so.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't see chkdsk mentioned in any files or in that discussion.

go to accessories and right mouse click on command prompt then choose run as admin.
type chkdsk /r and answer yes to the question.

reboot so it runs. tell us if it reports any errors which you will see in a summary screen before the system boots into Vista.


----------



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

Alright I did it, it took for forever and a day, but I did it.
This was something I havent done before.
So what now?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It took a day to run chkdsk? This is normally a 15minute of less operation.

I can only conclude you had extensive errors. Consider replacing the drive. There is no recovery for a corrupted drive. A corrupted drive would explain your data loss.


----------



## NotSoHighTech (Sep 24, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha
It didnt literally take a day, it took about a good hour though. 
So lay it to me straight then, there is probably no chance of me getting my dox back huh?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

even a hour is a long time for chkdsk.

I don't believe there is any chance at this point. Appears in addition to your file issue your drive has deeper issues.

It was worth a try. Best of luck.


----------

